# Limited Fortis Flieger



## Highstreet

I wanted to share my Fortis Flieger, a limited edition:


----------



## J.D.

Wow that is a really interesting Flieger you have there! |>

Obviously the display back is different from the current Fliegers, and the fact that tritium is used on the dial...anything else that's different? What type of cyrstal is used on your watch?

Also would you mind telling us where you found that one? Very cool!


----------



## Highstreet

Some details:

- model 595.10.41
- ETA 2824-2 movement
- mineral glass (hardened)
- hands and indexes with tritium

LE specific:

- red second-hand instead of orange
- "Limited Edition" printed on dial
- glass-back with printed text on glass
- serial-number printed on the back of the case

This limited was a combined effort of a Dutch watch-forum and Fortis, realized in 2005. There are 25 pieces of this LE.


----------



## SydneyDan

Very cool--I like that particular shade of red Fortis used on the second hand and the Limited Edition letters.

These limited editions are one of the things that attracts me to Fortis--can you imagine Tag doing something like this--for the poeple who don't happen to be Tiger Woods or Brad Pitt?

Thanks for sharing!:thanks


----------



## biggeral

Awesome watch! Thanks for sharing! :-!


----------



## TAPAX

If you ever think of seeling it back to someone one day, well please think of me my e-mail is [email protected] hope to ear from you one of these days....thank you! I am a Paypal verified & confirm user .


----------



## Guest

Gefeliciteerd met je horloge.:-!


----------

